# Lauflicht



## Snake197722 (8. April 2010)

moin moin kinners ^^

kleine frage zu diesem bild ( habe das original gelinkt weil wegen urheberrechte usw.) http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2009_Star_Trek/2008_star_trek_XI_logo_trailer.jpg

wie bekomme ich das hin den weissen rand in kontinuierlichen abständen aufleuchten zu lassen, so von rechts unten nach links oben.
Bin recht frisch mit der benutzung mit photoshop und habe daher keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll 

Mfg Snake


----------



## CookieBuster (8. April 2010)

[ironie]
Das ist HTML, der Browser zeigt dir damit einen Fehler an. Mit Photoshop geht das nicht.
[/ironie]

Wieder zurück zum Ernsten, verlinke bitte erstmal richtig, dass man das Bild auch sehen kann.


----------



## Snake197722 (8. April 2010)

OMG da stellt man ne einfache frage mit dem verweis das ich nix urheberrechtliches falsch machen will und dan sowas wie war das /ironie ^^
naja wen ich auf den link klicke öffnet sich wundersamer weise eine neue seite mit einem bild drin /ironie ^^


----------



## tombe (8. April 2010)

Bei mir nicht.
Da wird zwar eine neue Seite geöffnet aber dann wird geladen und geladen und geladen ...... und Stunden später ist immer noch kein Bild zu sehen.

Meinst du vielleicht das hier http://www.allmoviephoto.com/photo/2008_star_trek_XI_logo_trailer.html


----------



## Leola13 (8. April 2010)

Hai,

meinst du diese aufleuchtenden Kreissegmente während des Ladens des Flash-Trailers ?

Wenn ja, entweder mit Flash oder ein GIF in Photoshop erstellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Snake197722 (8. April 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir nicht.
> Da wird zwar eine neue Seite geöffnet aber dann wird geladen und geladen und geladen ...... und Stunden später ist immer noch kein Bild zu sehen.
> 
> Meinst du vielleicht das hier http://www.allmoviephoto.com/photo/2008_star_trek_XI_logo_trailer.html



ja genau dieses logo meine ich , und da möchte ich halt ein licht effekt von links unten nach rechts oben wie das hier http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x197/The_King_Of_Queens/Ani.gif


----------



## Sg (8. April 2010)

Wenn du soetwas meinst?
Ist jetzt nicht haargenau wie auf dem Bild müsste man halt noch bissel dranbasteln war auch ^^ etwas zu faul alles zu machen aber das Prinzip halt.
Das Leuchten bekommst du hin indem du das innere mit weiß füllst und die äußere Farbe hier also ein Blauton als Schein nach außen in den Ebenenstilen definierst.


EDIT: 
Sry hab dich nicht verstanden 
Den Effekt kriegst du wenn du einmal das ganz Bild mit einer Tonwertkorrektur abdunkelst die Maske dann erstmal mit Schwarz füllst und dann mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug es dann wieder sichtbar machst. 
Verlaufswerkzeug muss Farbe -> Transparenz sein damit du mehrere Verläufe in einer Maske ziehen kannst.


----------



## Snake197722 (8. April 2010)

Saiga hat gesagt.:


> Anhang anzeigen 51819
> 
> 
> Wenn du soetwas meinst?
> ...



saiga ich danke dir vielmals für deine mühe^^, es ist nicht ganzgenau das was ich meinte  , den mittleren stern aber auch den weißen rand möchte ich halt animieren ich drücke mich warscheinlich zu ungenau aus ich weis auch nicht wie man sowas nennt "vergebt mir bitte" <<  bei dem bild mit dem namen eve läuft ein licht effekt von links nach rechts und ich brauche das halt von links unten nach oben rechts.


----------



## Sg (8. April 2010)

Mhh ganz ehrlich ich glaube da ist ein 3D Programm deutlich geschaffener für so eine Aufgabe vorallem bei dem Schriftzug. Wo es auch verwendet wurde.
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt einfach weiße Farbe ausprobiere mit vers. Deckkraft.
Aber da weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter.

In zb. Cinema4D wäre soetwas kein Problem.


----------



## Snake197722 (8. April 2010)

najut ich danke euch für eure mühen vielen lieben dank ^^


----------



## ManfredMuster (8. April 2010)

Ach iwo das sollte doch mit Photoshop ganz einfach umzusetzen sein. Einfach eine Alphamaske der Schrift erstellen danach einen
Farbverlauf erstellen von Tranzparent zu Weiss zu Transparent im 45° Winkel und diesen dann in der Animation von ganz links nach
ganz rechts durchlaufen lassen. Als .gif oder .swf speichern und schon bist du damit fertig. (Dauert keine 10 Minuten)


----------



## Sg (8. April 2010)

ManfredMuster hat gesagt.:


> Ach iwo das sollte doch mit Photoshop ganz einfach umzusetzen sein. Einfach eine Alphamaske der Schrift erstellen danach einen
> Farbverlauf erstellen von Tranzparent zu Weiss zu Transparent im 45° Winkel und diesen dann in der Animation von ganz links nach
> ganz rechts durchlaufen lassen. Als .gif oder .swf speichern und schon bist du damit fertig. (Dauert keine 10 Minuten)




Ja das ist schon klar aber wenn das Licht auf einem Objekt real Aussehen soll wie bei der Schrift ist eine kurze Animation in nem 3D Programm innerhalb von wenigen Minuten gemacht.
Mit Verläufen wirds schwirieg


----------

